# Amplificador Ideal para Audinac 747



## Lapua (Mar 12, 2013)

Que tal, el tema es que tengo 2 Audinac 747 que adquirí recientemente y los estoy moviendo por el momento con un Audinac At-510 cuando el ideal para mis bafles es el At-1000 de Audinac. 

Los At-510 nunca me gusto como sonaron, es el 2do que tengo en mi poder y ninguno de los 2 suena como debería de sonar y cuando por ejemplo subo el volumen los 747 empiezan a distorsionar cuando me parece que todavía deberían aguantar mas, osea que lo que creo es que distorsiona el amplificador y no los bafles. Aunque el cono de los bajos parece moverse cerca del limite, igualmente creo que debería de aguantar mas.

Eso no es problema la idea es conseguirme el At-1000 que es un amplificador que me encanta
en especial por su diseño y sus agujitas  pero mi miedo es que ya después de 35 o 40 años estos equipos no den para mas y que me den problemas como me los dieron los At-510, como estatica o movimiento raro de los conos que con un poco de volumen hacen un movimiento lento de adentro hacia afuera como si quisieran darle al bafle una frecuencia de 2hz, cosa que deteriora la calidad de sus graves..

Perdonen mi ignorancia, me encantan los bafles y amplificadores y todo esto pero no la tengo muy clara :/

Tengo estas dudas, a ver si alguien entendido de esta linea me podría poner al tanto!

Alguien sabe si hay mucha diferencia de sonido y potencia si los 747 están conectados al At-510 o al AT-1000?

Abra algun amplificador mas moderno que sea ideal para los 747 antiguos de 60w 8hms?

Ya que tengo entendido que un un amplificador con la misma impendancia que un bafle no significa que lo haga sonar bien, como que cada amplificador se luce con ciertos tipos de bafles y viceversa, creo que entendí bien.

Siento que estoy desperdiciandolos con el At-510 que encima no funciona muy bien. 

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2013)

A ver si lo ponemos mas claro...
Los Audinac 747 NO SON NINGUNA MARAVILLA y menos aún si los comparás con baffles actuales. Esos baffles solían estar armados (de fábrica) con unos woofers Leea de 12" (que ni me acuerdo el modelo) pero el crossover era un poco menos que elemental, y lo de los 60W eran "de programa", por que si los metías RMS te llevabas puesto el mid y los tweeters, pero eran unos baffles relativamente sensibles. En resumen, el 510 debería poder llevarlos sin dramas a menos que quieras muy alto volumen... y ahí vas a tener problemas con los dos. El 1000 tiene capacidad para levantar un poco más el volumen, pero ya vas a estar cerca del máximo de los baffles... y la ganancia de volumen no va a ser mucha que digamos...


----------



## edh59 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hola Lapua:
Soy poseedor de dos 747 y coincido plenamente con la respuesta de ezavalla.Si mi memoria no "falla" los woofers Leea son 1264BFAR(40W rms),los mid.Leea y los TW por bocina de marca "desconocida" de muy mala calidad (te sugiero reemplazarlos).En su momento tuve un AT510,la potencia real no llega a 20w/canal,con distorsión considerable a partir del 50% de la rotación del pote de volumen,de allí surgen los movimientos alineales del cono del parlante.El AT1000 es "solo algo mejor".Si queres  mejor sonido,cambiá el ampli por: Pioneer (A301,SA410,SA508) ó Sansui línea AU....por ejemplo AU217.Con estos amplificadores notarás diferencia en calidad de sonido.
Espero haberte ayudado,no dudes en consultar.
Saludos.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/dsc00020ei.jpg/


----------



## Lapua (Mar 12, 2013)

Gracias por las respuestas, se que no son de lo mejorcito ni de cerca, pasa que a este modelo les tengo un cariño especial porque estuvieron en mi niñez y en parte gracias a ellos hoy soy musico, aparte mal o bien son los parlantes mas bonitos que haya visto en mi vida, cuestión de gustos. Creo que el woofer Leea es de 35w. También tube los 725 por lo cual venia acostumbrado a su potencia y por eso me da pena verlos a estos desenvolverse igual que ellos. 

Los tweeters no son malos, de hecho son pésimos y en cualquier momento los mando a volar, aunque con lo que pesan creo que pueden matar a alguien asi que mejor los guardo. Un dato que me da lastima pero, los 2 747 le ganan por poco y chivando en potencia de graves a un Edifier C2, que tiene un woofer bass reflex de 6 pulgadas y media. 

No los compre por el sonido, sino por que los añoraba y necesitaba tenerlos de vuelta. 

Ahora estoy pensando seriamente si dejarlos con el 510 y mas adelante armarme un equipo como la gente  y estos tenerlos de adorno.

Igualmente voy a averiguar por los amplis que me recomendó Ed y ver si vale la pena o no invertir en ellos. De ultima creo que podria irme por algun amplificador mas potente para mas adelante colocarle unos bafles decentes 

Otra cosa que también me tienta es hacerles un upgrade y cambiarle el crossover para sacarles mas provecho, me tendría que informar bien y pedir que alguien me lo diseñe porque se muy poco de eso

Ya vere! Por lo pronto agradezco su interés y me sirvió de mucho su ayuda! Saludos en estéreo!


----------



## edh59 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hola Lapua:
Yo también los conservo porque fué un regalo de mi padre(ya fallecido).Ahora y conociendo tu relato,te sugeriría cambiar los TW y probar con un ampli de los que te mencioné.Notarás un aumento importante en bajas frecuencias y mejor dinámica(el AT 510 se queda "corto" con el 747).en una habitación de no más de 4x4m tendrás buenos resultados.Para terminar,te comento que tengo un equipo biamplificado:
170+170w(bajas frecuencias)+crossover electrónico+expansor de rango dinámico y 90+90w(frec.medias y altas) con 2 bass reflex(woofer18"+ r. medio8"+2TW domo) en una sala de 7x5m y, en mi habitación de 3,5x3,5m los 747 (con TW LEEA piezoeléctricos,lo ideal sería DOMO!!!)y no me defraudan.
Saludos:
Eduardo.


----------



## Lapua (Mar 12, 2013)

edh59 dijo:


> Hola Lapua:
> Yo también los conservo porque fué un regalo de mi padre(ya fallecido).Ahora y conociendo tu relato,te sugeriría cambiar los TW y probar con un ampli de los que te mencioné.Notarás un aumento importante en bajas frecuencias y mejor dinámica(el AT 510 se queda "corto" con el 747).en una habitación de no más de 4x4m tendrás buenos resultados.Para terminar,te comento que tengo un equipo biamplificado:
> 170+170w(bajas frecuencias)+crossover electrónico+expansor de rango dinámico y 90+90w(frec.medias y altas) con 2 bass reflex(woofer18"+ r. medio8"+2TW domo) en una sala de 7x5m y, en mi habitación de 3,5x3,5m los 747 (con TW LEEA piezoeléctricos,lo ideal sería DOMO!!!)y no me defraudan.
> Saludos:
> Eduardo.



Te felicito por tu equipo se lo lee estruendoso! Mi habitación es de 4x5 aunque escuche por ahi que los bafles de suspensión acústica se desempeñan mejor en habitaciones grandes. En algun momento los voy a probar en el living que es bastante grande. Ahora que me acuerdo cuando tube los 725 con su respectivo at510 sonaban normal pero cuando los conecte al ampli de un amigo, no recuerdo cual era pero era un amplificador de medio pelo, de esos que solo tienen control de volumen y se usan para pasar musica en fiestas, era nuevo el equipo y andaba de bien, en calidad de sonido no recuerdo pero al aplicarle potencia tenia unos bajos mas precisos y potentes sin distorcionar como lo hacian con el at510 y rendian mucho mas. Seguro con los 747 pasa lo mismo.

Un gusto Eduardo! Mi nombre es Fernando por cierto. =)


----------

